# Global Call of Duty 4 Gamertags list



## ligaa (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey all. I'm migrating this over from the "anyone in call of duty 4?" thread. This is a list of everybody and their various gamertags, be it XBox Live, Playstation Network, XFire, etc. who play Call of Duty 4. This'll hopefully make things easier for people to find each other, and I'll keep it up to date. Just send me a PM or something and I'll add to it. 
(And if you'd rather not be on here, let me know, I'll remove you.)

Also: we're using [FA] for the clan tag, but feel free to suggest something else.

*NOTICE:* The FA Gaming Clan forums are up! Check them out here: http://fagaming.proboards45.com/

*Forum name - XBox Live:*
Ligaa - pWEN
Redin Outmir - tKg Vice Wolf
DerDoberman - Battle Squids
DarkTransparent - Dark Transparent
Komamura - Komamura
Gol22 - Gol22
ChronoTeeth - ?
wildrider - 
kylr23 - kyleash
Moku - ginxu
Benze - RedRoller5
Focke-Wulf - Scavenger48187, also member of TS71 clan
Vore Writer - VWdeth
NewfDraggie - NewfDraggie
Lucid - cruzedw
Aldog076 - Aldog076
Kyoujin - Kyoujiin
Zelraen - Jermxwarfare
Foxeh.Sam - Mashiman
sashbandit - sashbandit
Nanaki-XIII - Nanaki XIII, leader of [furi] clan
Krystallwolvelt - KillerWolf77788
Rokye Ralin - Rokye Ralin
shieldswulf - shieldswulf

*Forum name - PlayStation Network:*
hypr - hyprthecat
Dragsooth - Dragsooth

*Forum name - PC (XFire):*
Zestence - 
TjFolf - 
mrchris - ChrisDragon
Fallen - 
wildrider - 
tundra_arctic_wolf - 
Zasha - laanimiesal - LArgaiLion (In-Game)

*Forum name - ???:*
JinxCA - ?


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't forget about me @.@
PSN: Dragsooth

I'm on the PS3 ^.^


----------



## ligaa (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooh, wow, I'm sorry! I must have seen your name in there a hundred times, and I still missed it. I fixed it now.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 17, 2008)

You fixed it, but you still have my name in the Xbox category, I'm PS3 ^.^;


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 17, 2008)

Xbox 360- Aldog076,


----------



## ligaa (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, I see what happened, Dragsooth. I had you in there before, but in the XBL section. I removed you from there, and you're in the PSN section now. 

I added you to the list, Aldog. 

Anyone want to suggest a good clan tag? [FUR] is kind of obvious I guess, but it'd be fun to see more creative ones. Ideally, it'd be used across all the different versions of the game, too.


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol my gamer tag is -Aldog076- my bad same as my name here


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I can only have 2 characters in my clan tag. I made my name colored and now it only will let me use two characters in my clan tag, so I can't use fur. Tudd said that his clan tag is FA, so it's perfect for me ^.^

but if you still want to make one with more then two that's fine, just make up a 2 lettered version X3

I want to keep my colored name :3


----------



## ligaa (Feb 18, 2008)

Fixed, fixed, and added Tudd's PSN tag.
A two-letter tag would work as well. FA is pretty to-the-point, so if nothing else gains popularity, we can default to that.

EDIT: Someone should try it out for a while and see if a lot of other people are already using it. I'm assuming your clan tag is the easiest way to connect to others in your clan..


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 18, 2008)

I've only seen one person with FA as their clan tag and he said it stood for feared assassin >.>


----------



## Tudd (Feb 18, 2008)

I've yet to see someone else use it (FA) as their clan tag cept for Dragsooth of course. 

The absolute easiest way to connect with others in your clan by having them on your friends list. Sadly CoD doesnt support a "Clan List" which is basically a friends list with all of the members of your clan on it.

Somewhat OT: Dragsooth, Damn P90... Medium range and the M14 w/red dot and stopping power is my latest favourite weapon/perk combo and that doesnt end well for me on shipment. What times do you typically play? (2-4 PM, 4-6 PM, 6-8 PM, etc.) Clan practise is best done as a clan. This one goes out to hypr as well! Don't worry, we havn't forgot about you.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 18, 2008)

Yush, I sowwy I owned you so many times :3

Why would you use a semi-automatic weopon on a small ass map? 
SMG's and shotguns are perfect for shipment XD

Me and Hypr hung out once, and did a few glitches together. I don't like being the only one who really tries to play this game, come on, Matt, your so close to lvl. 55 >.< You have the skill, just not the comitment, you can't start a clan, by playing once a week. >.<

I usually play 3-6 pm on weekdays, and 9-6 pm on weekends, unless I have plans ^.^;


----------



## hypr (Feb 18, 2008)

this'll be cool


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got an xbox 360 tag, "Kyoujiin" with two i's. I like CoD4, just don't play live too often. May be on tomorrow though. xb I like playing CoD4 just for fun, not too competitive with it like I used to be with Halo and such.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 19, 2008)

Eh, no summing up my life here.... More on topic... starting this week Im gonna set aside time each day specifically for playing CoD. Along with time for many of things i've been neglecting such as my beautiful bass... (bass guitar) F the books!  just kidding. I'll be on... 

OT: What sensitivities do you guys use? I find medium to be best for long range, yet 3-4 (medium-high) to be perfect for close quarters yet unusable for long range. The mouse was my friend! FragFX might be worth looking into despite the fact that its 100% chun.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Kyojin. 

Redin made a point of saying that this whole clan thing would be mostly just for fun. Meet some furs, frag em, have a good time. The competitive aspect would really be only for those interested, so no pressure to KILLKILLKILL, get better or get out.
I personally want to get competitive with this game, which is why I went looking for a clan in the first place. But I don't take those sort of things too seriously, which is why I came here. Everybody's pretty laid back here. :3

Tudd: I use Tactical controls with medium settings. Gets the job done. I've been considering stepping it up to high sensitivity though, just to try it out.
Does anyone else find it incredibly annoying that CoD4 (XBox version at least) won't let you truly customize your controls? I don't care for using the stick to sprint, though I am happy that you only have to click it once, then have a second to move. Holding the stick down would have been unbearable.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 19, 2008)

If thats the direction you see the clan going then my vote would go for something representing where we're from (FA).

About the sprinting... Would you honestly prefer to use the stick for stand/crouch/prone? That seems to be the most commonly used alternative. One I can't stand, even using two buttons for those three positions is a bit odd coming from the PC.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh I hear ya. I played Day of Defeat and TFC quite a bit, so I'm used to macro-ing every little action, be it specific grenades or going prone. But I prefer a button to hold down for when I'm running, which is why I found it a little awkward at first. I'm used to it now though.
Mostly I'm just a customization whore when it comes to controls. I'm the only gamer I know who doesn't used WASD for anything. I use ASDF: A = back, S = jump, D = strafe left, F = strafe right, Right mouse button = move forward. I find it a lot more intuitive and fluid than WASD, but that could just be me.


----------



## Zelraen (Feb 19, 2008)

Jermxwarfare, my XBL tag,


----------



## Redin Outmir (Feb 19, 2008)

Something that I was talking to Ligaa about is perhaps creating a seperate webpage/forum for the clan once we get more people interested. If that is the case I'm pretty decent with Invision and proboards so I could have a basic one set up in like half an hour.


----------



## Zelraen (Feb 19, 2008)

Redin Outmir said:
			
		

> Something that I was talking to Ligaa about is perhaps creating a seperate webpage/forum for the clan once we get more people interested. If that is the case I'm pretty decent with Invision and proboards so I could have a basic one set up in like half an hour.



Not a bad idea if there's enough people on to have some clan battles and stuff regularly .


----------



## Tudd (Feb 19, 2008)

Only thing that has me remotely concerned about the idea of a separate forum is... Does anyone have access to website hosting without ads?


----------



## ligaa (Feb 19, 2008)

Added you, Zelraen. 

I changed my clan tag to [FA], so if anyone else would like to do the same, hopefully we'll run into each other in a match or something.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 20, 2008)

I see that your online, Tudd, I'm about to go get on CoD4 once I set up my defragment thingy ^.^;

Hope to see ya on =3


----------



## Tudd (Feb 21, 2008)

Not on today eh? Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Redin Outmir (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't really think that web-hosting will be a problem until way later on. Plus with both proboards and Invision you can buy the domain. So if we ever do decided to have something like that then we could just buy the domain and not be losing any data or anything.


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Feb 22, 2008)

My clan is TS71, you can add it if you like.


----------



## Dark Transparent (Feb 24, 2008)

Is it just me or are we all using the wolf gamertag pic on xbox live.

Anyway I set my clan tag to FA as well hope to see you around.


----------



## hypr (Feb 24, 2008)

Haven't activated presiege mode yet, but if I do all head shots for the LMG, will I lose my golden gun for it?


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Trust me, Hypr, don't go prestige o.o

There is no point in it, I learned the hard way >.<


----------



## Tudd (Feb 24, 2008)

Redin Outmir said:
			
		

> I don't really think that web-hosting will be a problem until way later on. Plus with both proboards and Invision you can buy the domain. So if we ever do decided to have something like that then we could just buy the domain and not be losing any data or anything.



Sounds good! Now its finding people willing to join and convincing others its worth it. 

Hypr, You'd loose all of your "Challenges" which means you loose your golden guns as well. Dragsooth would know. :3


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 24, 2008)

*huggles teh Tudd* X3 Yea it's lame...


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, I think the PS3 furry clan should have a battle...even if there is only 3 people...we can like invite some of our friends to it or something... XD

First we need to set a date, everyone can like post there times when they're free ^.^;

I'm free 3-7 pm on mon-sun, but even earlier on weekends


----------



## hypr (Feb 24, 2008)

So basically after completing all gun challenges like LMGs we lose our golden gun for that category; I also wish there was a way to download addon maps for CoD4 just for something different


----------



## ligaa (Feb 25, 2008)

Redin set up a Proboards forum. It's bare-bones right now, but hopefully within the next few days we'll have some boards set up, maybe even a theme, then we'll give everyone the address so you can all sign up.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 26, 2008)

Dragsooth, 

Aww... Its okay... You're back already so its all good. I'm usually free for 2-4 hours each night between 3 and 10 PM, but I do have things that need to be done. I just have the ungodly ability to move them around.  Saturday is outta the question, but other than that I should be mostly free. As I've already told you I've got a few friends I could invite. So that leaves the whole thing up to Hypr...

Hypr, 

I don't really know when you first started playing CoD4 but there have already been two additional maps released since the games launch. (At least one IRRC, Ambush is the only one I can remember.) Both of which were a part of the latest patch. There are more maps in development as we speak, due out sometime in the Spring.

Ligaa,

Sounds good so far. :3


----------



## hypr (Feb 26, 2008)

I started playing around early January; patches are automatic as when I first when online, I believe it wanted to download I think 4 files or something; I can't wait to see what new maps there will be when the time comes,


----------



## Foxeh.Sam (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, new here, I get on Xbox Live a lot, Gamertags: Mashiman.  Im up on COD4 almost always if I'm not playing Forza or Halo 3.  Throw me an invite or freind request ^^.  Luv to play with some of you guys.  I haven't gotten to prestige yet, but Im pretty mean with a P90 or G36 X3


----------



## sashbandit (Feb 27, 2008)

Got Cod4 about two weeks ago (along with live) would be nice to have some friends on it ^^.
My GT is sashbandit for anyone who wants to add me .


----------



## ligaa (Feb 27, 2008)

Added Foxeh.Sam and sashbandit 

Expect the [FA] Clan forums up soon guys!!!


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 28, 2008)

We need more PS3 CoD4 furs >.>


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking forward to the clan forums!

And yes, we do need more PSN CoD4 furs!


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 29, 2008)

Nanaki-XIII is my XBL account.

My clan is [Furi]. So I don't wanna change to FA if I already have a Furry sounding clan name.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Nanaki, added you to the list.  We don't mind that you keep your clan tag, [FA]'s more of a suggestion anyway. What kind of clan is Furi?


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 29, 2008)

ligaa said:
			
		

> Hey Nanaki, added you to the list.  We don't mind that you keep your clan tag, [FA]'s more of a suggestion anyway. What kind of clan is Furi?



A clan with Furries. :3 That's bout it. NewfDraggie was just recently joined in.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool, so there's another one out there.  Do they have a website set up?

The forum should be up very soon, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 29, 2008)

I own the clan, and I don't have a website. It's not like we're serious or anything. :3


----------



## ligaa (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! The forums are finally up for the [FA] Clan!!

Here's the link: http://fagaming.proboards45.com/

Right now we only have boards up for Call of Duty 4 on XBox, PS3 and PC. If we get more interest in other games though, say Gears of War or Halo 3, we'll definitely add them.

So check it out and sign up! Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Dragsooth (Mar 1, 2008)

XD the name sounds like fag aiming XD

*goes to website*


----------



## ligaa (Mar 2, 2008)

haha Yeah, we had to disable the wordfilter for that one, or it would keep screwing up with links and stuff.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 3, 2008)

I need more furries on my list. xD Hehe.

Also, I usually run with my old clan tag, TRAG (Tactical Recon and Assault Group).. xD We used to be extremely well known on older games, like old school Counter-Strike and such. ;b Hehe.


----------



## ligaa (Mar 4, 2008)

Well hey, send me an invite. I'm always looking for more people to game with. 

All are welcome to the [FA] forums. We don't really care what clan you're from.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 5, 2008)

My signature is the answer to this question any furry can add me any time but please let me know who you are and where you found me please.


----------



## ligaa (Mar 6, 2008)

Added. Feel free to check out the [FA] clan forums as well! http://fagaming.proboards45.com/


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 7, 2008)

Gamer tag is the same as my forum name, Rokye Ralin ^^


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 7, 2008)

Gamer tag is the same as my forum name, Rokye Ralin ^^


----------



## ligaa (Mar 8, 2008)

Added you to the list, Rokye


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't have Call of Duty 4 yet because my PC is so out of date, but I do plan to buy it once I upgrade my PC in a few months.


----------



## Zasha (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah might add as well. LArgaiLion in-game and laanimiesal for XFire.


----------



## shieldswulf (Mar 11, 2008)

erm...hope its not too late to reply to this...my lil brother got me hooked on CoD 4. first game i played online i went on a knifing spree. it was sweet. 36 kills 6 deaths. it was sweet. hehe. anyway...umm...my account expired and im working on getting some money to reactivate it. I play 360. name is Shieldswulf.  oh yea. i also play GOW.....quick question...erm...is it wrong to be kicked out of a server just because you chainsaw 9 people? xP.  anyway...hope noone minds me being here. im a gamer and would love to meet others. =3


----------



## Tudd (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello all!

Thanks for showing interest. In the mean time you could check out the [FA] Clan Forums. (Hurrray! Spam!) http://fagaming.proboards45.com/

Sheildswulf, 

Its most definately not too late. We're still playing the game and most likely will be for months.


----------



## ligaa (Mar 12, 2008)

Added shieldswulf, Zasha, and tundra_arctic_wolf to the list!

Hey Tudd, thanks for promoting us! 

shieldswulf, feel free to join the Clan forums. We'll definitely help you rank up once you get Gold again.


----------



## shieldswulf (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet. thanks . erm...sorry for late post. having some problems but everything getting smoothed out and should be back on COD 4 sometime killing people xD


----------

